# Where to start ?



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Would your breeder be willing to mentor you? Another option might be to join a local GR club and find someone to assist you in getting started. Go to some shows and observe the handlers, talk with some breeders. 
Any of these options might help you get started in learning about showing goldens.

I am sure some of the breeders on the forum may have some suggestions for you...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Handling classes help... contact local kennel clubs to see if they offer classes. Going to matches gives experience. Will the breeder mentor you?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Teaching the pup to really like bathing, blow dry, nails, spray bottles etc is so helpful. There is so much trimming, grooming and "product" in showing goldens- it is much easier if they like the grooming table and are pleased to be fussed over.

Socialize soooo much- get the puppy out meeting and greeting, and especiall to approach strangers happily/ be touched/examined by a stranger.

Teach puppy "stand" and to catch popcprn, lol. Get a great breeder/ handler to help from there.

Try going to some shows and watching, or even watching goldens being shown on youtube etc.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Very good advice soo far!! Also, I know Jill mentioned nails, but make sure you introduce him to a dremmel! Learning how to stack and having him hold it is a HUGE accomplishment.  Have all types of people go over him (old, young, man, woman). That way he will not be scared of a judge.

Did your breeder sell him to you as a possible show pup? I would just make sure that it is okay with the breeder first to show him. She needs to approve. If she does, I would think he/she would be a great mentor!


----------

